# Two disgusting new people



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

How do we get rid of Hoonan and something666 - or whatever their stupid names are? The pictures are not so ething I want to see and their mental health is obviously down the tubes.


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

with admin apparently in the wind..........perhaps everyone puts those intruders on ignore ....might slow them down a bit if no one acknowledges them


eta put or puts sorry long day


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have not seen them for 24 hours..................... "something 666" you realise that 666 is Satan's number?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't validate their posts. Don't reply. Put them on your ignore list. I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

no1girl said:


> I have not seen them for 24 hours..................... "something 666" you realise that 666 is Satan's number?


Yes, I do know that- I suppose it's just some stupid kids, but how did they even think about getting on this site??? We have enough nutcases here already.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Yes, I do know that- I suppose it's just some stupid kids, but how did they even think about getting on this site??? We have enough nutcases here already.


I do not think it is kids...........just another mentally ill adult.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> How do we get rid of Hoonan and something666 - or whatever their stupid names are? The pictures are not so ething I want to see and their mental health is obviously down the tubes.


Dont look at posts that annoy you!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

I put that persons 3 names on ignore. Its on their profile page. Click on their name to access their profile.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

They've got me on the ignore list. Thank God!!????????


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Those 2 names are not on the users list. Must have been removed.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

If I see either names again post, I will then start my ignore list....I've not seen either post again, but I guess they could come back with another profile name


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> Dont look at posts that annoy you!


It's not about being annoyed- this is disgusting nonsense that does not belong here.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

rainie said:


> Those 2 names are not on the users list. Must have been removed.


knittingmama666
Is one of the idiots posting porn type stuff.

The second one is haroon- do not open the post 'Hi' or you'll see more than you're expecting.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

no1girl said:


> I do not think it is kids...........just another mentally ill adult.


I agree, I do not think it is kids. It is a mentally disturbed and very sick adult.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

rainie said:


> Those 2 names are not on the users list. Must have been removed.


Haroon is still in the user list, showing 28 threads and 103 posts. They have not been removed. Check again. I have not bothered to check the second one. Did you spell the name correctly when you checked?

ETA

The second one is also there, 6 threads and 10 posts.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

I just went on the user list and both are there. You can "ignore" them from there if you prefer - so that you simply won't see their filth pop up when you are on. 

knittingmama666
haroon


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I managed to ignore both. If Admin were on the ball they would have been gone by now so I don't think it would help to report them. What is KP coming to?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Go to their user name and add them to your Ignore List. You will not see their posts and they will not be able to post anything to you.

Private messages:
Send Private Message (all from/all to)

Relations:
• not in buddy list (Add To Buddy List)
• not in ignore list (Add To Ignore List)

User name: Knittingmama666
User title (?): new user
Currently: offline 
Registration date: Feb 15, 2018
Number of topics created: 6
Number of messages posted: 10
Location: in hiding 
Birthday: N/A
Feedback (?): 0, positive 0.0%
User's pages: list

I sent an email to Knitting Paradise asking about the Admin and reporting the person named above. Have not heard anything back about missing Admin.

I used the email address in the Contact us (below)
If you have a user account on this forum and need to contact the administration, then the fastest way to do it is to send a private message to Admin.

If you don't have an account and can't send private messages, then feel free to use the alternative ways of contacting us.

This website is operated by Knitting Paradise, Inc.

E-mail: [email protected]

Postal address:
Knitting Paradise, Inc.
382 NE 191st St # 74906
Miami, FL 33179
USA

The text from my email.
"There does not seem to be a Admin attending to the Foum any longer.
Today, there is an especially obnoxious and crude new user that should be deleted. 
The name is Knittingmama666 http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=184396
Please advise if there has been a change to KP and what we can expect for the future. Thanks,"


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have not seen these, sounds like I am not missing much.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I have not seen these, sounds like I am not missing much.


I don't know which is worse- reading the hate and ignorance that is spewed here by a few, or having porn pics pop up when I open a topic that say'Hi'. Sad time for KP.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know how much good it will do to send a report to Admin. I sent a PM mid Jan. and it is STILL unread!!! I did report both of these NASTY, NASTY Trolls!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

You've missed one: saggytitshaha

Absolutely nothing to do with anything remotely yarny.

Admin seems to be absent, for whatever reason. No response to PMs sent January 26 and later. No topics moved to their correct sections. Fear that KP would simply no longer exist one fine morning is _*why*_ there's now a Ravelry group called the attic. There are some fine people on KP with whom I would like to remain in contact should KP, as we've known it since 2011, suddenly cease to exist. True, Ravelry isn't as easy to navigate as KP, but we can all learn together and there's plenty of help available.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

We could start a knittingparadise group on Ravelry. I go by the same name there as here.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You've missed one: saggytitshaha
> 
> Absolutely nothing to do with anything remotely yarny.
> 
> Admin seems to be absent, for whatever reason. No response to PMs sent January 26 and later. No topics moved to their correct sections. Fear that KP would simply no longer exist one fine morning is _*why*_ there's now a Ravelry group called the attic. There are some fine people on KP with whom I would like to remain in contact should KP, as we've known it since 2011, suddenly cease to exist. True, Ravelry isn't as easy to navigate as KP, but we can all learn together and there's plenty of help available.


It seems saggytits has said "Sorry" and run away. Good riddance.


----------



## dhenth (Jul 10, 2013)

no1girl said:


> It seems saggytits has said "Sorry" and run away. Good riddance.


Guess he used up his computer time for the day and Mom sent him to bed...as you have said, Good riddance.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I think IT is female.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You've missed one: saggytitshaha
> 
> Absolutely nothing to do with anything remotely yarny.
> 
> Admin seems to be absent, for whatever reason. No response to PMs sent January 26 and later. No topics moved to their correct sections. Fear that KP would simply no longer exist one fine morning is _*why*_ there's now a Ravelry group called the attic. There are some fine people on KP with whom I would like to remain in contact should KP, as we've known it since 2011, suddenly cease to exist. True, Ravelry isn't as easy to navigate as KP, but we can all learn together and there's plenty of help available.


Thanks, I have just added to my ignore list but I did not open or read their posts.

Some how my son managed to unsubscribe me from the Ravery group when I asked him to close the pc down. I have no idea what he did, nor does he. I had to rejoin the group


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> We could start a knittingparadise group on Ravelry. I go by the same name there as here.


There has been a group started. It started on February 2nd 2017.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> There has been a group started. It started on February 2nd 2017.


Last year? Which group is that, please?

If it started this year, I guess it's this group: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise

So far, it's not as active as the Ravelry Attic group: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic, which also began this month.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Last year? Which group is that, please?
> 
> If it started this year, I guess it's this group: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
> 
> So far, it's not as active as the Ravelry Attic group: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic, which also began this month.


You mean it is not still 2017???? No one told me..... When did this happen that it suddenly became 2018. That will mean that I am one year older but none the wiser. Sorry, sorry, sorry, I mistyped and did not see the mistake on the iPad. You know I am a half blind, half stupid, mostly useless old goat. It was the Ravelry Attic group I meant, started in February, 2018. I am now standing in the corner saying "I am a blind and stupid old goat".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> You mean it is not still 2017???? No one told me..... When did this happen that it suddenly became 2018. That will mean that I am one year older but none the wiser. Sorry, sorry, sorry, I mistyped and did not see the mistake on the iPad. You know I am a half blind, half stupid, mostly useless old goat. It was the Ravelry Attic group I meant, started in February, 2018. I am now standing in the corner saying "I am a blind and stupid old goat".


OK. Enough of beating up on yourself!!! You may be old, but I'm sure you're anything _but_ useless, blind, stupid, or a goat.

How anyone can type anything on anything other than a real keyboard is beyond me! More power to you!

So far, there are two groups on Ravelry of KP members fleeing the un-administered wilds of KP.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. Enough of beating up on yourself!!! You may be old, but I'm sure you're anything _but_ useless, blind, stupid, or a goat.
> 
> How anyone can type anything on anything other than a real keyboard is beyond me! More power to you!
> 
> So far, there are two groups on Ravelry of KP members fleeing the un-administered wilds of KP.


Just found the second one and applied for permission to join.


----------



## mnorklun (Nov 22, 2014)

if you go into their profile they just might even have it set up to get a virus from them. Like other sights and names on places if you click on it you get a virus and its to late to back out. !


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There seems to be Exodus of KP friends to Ravelry Group, The Attic. PM if you have questions.



vikicooks said:


> How do we get rid of Hoonan and something666 - or whatever their stupid names are? The pictures are not so ething I want to see and their mental health is obviously down the tubes.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I just added Haroon to my ignore list. Even though I'd not seen her (his / it's) posts previously, I searched to see what you guys were talking about. It's true porn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many people leaving to Ravelry Group, The Attic.



peanutpatty said:


> I managed to ignore both. If Admin were on the ball they would have been gone by now so I don't think it would help to report them. What is KP coming to?


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Just removed knittingmama666 also.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you JJ. This old pup will learn many new tricks before she's done.



Jessica-Jean said:


> You've missed one: saggytitshaha
> 
> Absolutely nothing to do with anything remotely yarny.
> 
> Admin seems to be absent, for whatever reason. No response to PMs sent January 26 and later. No topics moved to their correct sections. Fear that KP would simply no longer exist one fine morning is _*why*_ there's now a Ravelry group called the attic. There are some fine people on KP with whom I would like to remain in contact should KP, as we've known it since 2011, suddenly cease to exist. True, Ravelry isn't as easy to navigate as KP, but we can all learn together and there's plenty of help available.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some of the creatures who play this game pretend to be male or female as it suits them. You really don't know who you're talking with. These are sleazy people. I know more than I ever wanted to learn. For your peace of mind, avoid them.



no1girl said:


> I think IT is female.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> You mean it is not still 2017???? No one told me..... When did this happen that it suddenly became 2018. That will mean that I am one year older but none the wiser. Sorry, sorry, sorry, I mistyped and did not see the mistake on the iPad. You know I am a half blind, half stupid, mostly useless old goat. It was the Ravelry Attic group I meant, started in February, 2018. I am now standing in the corner saying "I am a blind and stupid old goat".


Take back the self-criticism. You're a wise, talented lady with a great group of friends. Hang in there.


----------



## margsw (May 27, 2016)

I am really sorry to see what is happening to this site. In the last two years I have learned so much. I started knitting again after many years to knit for my grandchildren. I have not posted a lot as I feel others here know so much more than I do but I read it often. I am confused that there are two new groups on ravelry. Is there a difference? Will they both have the same content? Are members here joining both?


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

margsw said:


> I am really sorry to see what is happening to this site. In the last two years I have learned so much. I have not posted a lot as I feel others here know so much more than I do but I read it often. I am confused that there are two new groups on ravelry. Is there a difference? Will they both have the same content? Are members here joining both?


I would like to know more as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Attic opened first by a few days. Dangkitty, Bratty Patty, AmandaGraceKnits and Slothie are moderators. I am unfamiliar with the second but Ravelry frequently join several. Hope to see you soon.



margsw said:


> I am really sorry to see what is happening to this site. In the last two years I have learned so much. I started knitting again after many years to knit for my grandchildren. I have not posted a lot as I feel others here know so much more than I do but I read it often. I am confused that there are two new groups on ravelry. Is there a difference? Will they both have the same content? Are members here joining both?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Take back the self-criticism. You're a wise, talented lady with a great group of friends. Hang in there.


I know I have a great group of friends here, I was just being a cheeky child. It is great to enjoy the company of so many talented women. I do not know why but today I am in a lot of pain. My spine hurts from my neck to my bum. I do not know what I did in my sleep last night but it feels as if I went ten rounds of bare-knuckle fighting with Mike Tyson, then climbed the south face of Everest and capped the night off by swimming the English Channel. How can you hurt so much when all you have done is sleep. I will take some more Panadol Osteo in a few minutes. The downside is that Panadol Osteo acts as a sleeping tablet and put me to sleep.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Yes, I do know that- I suppose it's just some stupid kids, but how did they even think about getting on this site??? We have enough nutcases here already.


I'm sorry...NUTCASES?!!! Are you one or just some of us you don't even know? Not necessary!! Just skip over, like I do with any post on socks, because I am just not interested in making socks. Ignore and it will go away...if not..keep ignoring.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I managed to ignore both. If Admin were on the ball they would have been gone by now so I don't think it would help to report them. What is KP coming to?


Gosh! So you took care of it yourself..great! Maybe Admin is testing to see if his children can manage on their on after 7 years! I think we are doing really well!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have not seen these, sounds like I am not missing much.


Nor I! Much ado about nothing! AND! The subject didn't even need to be acknowledged on line. I'm a big girl and can make my own choices. Watch out for porn from these two would be quite sufficient.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Joining a new group on Ravelry does not, in my case, mean I am leaving KPs.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I don't know which is worse- reading the hate and ignorance that is spewed here by a few, or having porn pics pop up when I open a topic that say'Hi'. Sad time for KP.


No it is not a sad time if we don't let be! How about dropping this subject? That would be best.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

How does one put someone on their ignore list?
Thanks,


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitted by Nan said:


> You mean it is not still 2017???? No one told me..... When did this happen that it suddenly became 2018. That will mean that I am one year older but none the wiser. Sorry, sorry, sorry, I mistyped and did not see the mistake on the iPad. You know I am a half blind, half stupid, mostly useless old goat. It was the Ravelry Attic group I meant, started in February, 2018. I am now standing in the corner saying "I am a blind and stupid old goat".


Thx Nan..that humor was very welcome right now...I'm outta here in hopes this discussion will die by afternoon!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

MaryE-B said:


> Dont look at posts that annoy you!


Like????


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't stress just see your optician for a repeat eye-test !!!!!



Knitted by Nan said:


> You mean it is not still 2017???? No one told me..... When did this happen that it suddenly became 2018. That will mean that I am one year older but none the wiser. Sorry, sorry, sorry, I mistyped and did not see the mistake on the iPad. You know I am a half blind, half stupid, mostly useless old goat. It was the Ravelry Attic group I meant, started in February, 2018. I am now standing in the corner saying "I am a blind and stupid old goat".


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for the update.
My problem is I don't get an e-mail when I comment on a message - is this happening to anyone else?



Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. Enough of beating up on yourself!!! You may be old, but I'm sure you're anything _but_ useless, blind, stupid, or a goat.
> 
> How anyone can type anything on anything other than a real keyboard is beyond me! More power to you!
> 
> So far, there are two groups on Ravelry of KP members fleeing the un-administered wilds of KP.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you tried Turmeric? It is available here in powder form -supermarkets & Indian shops. Root from Indian shops + some supermarkets & lastly capsules from Health Store. Since last June I have been taking the powder in cooking 5 of 7 days. Now using the root. It seems to calm the inflammation in my old body.



Knitted by Nan said:


> I know I have a great group of friends here, I was just being a cheeky child. It is great to enjoy the company of so many talented women. I do not know why but today I am in a lot of pain. My spine hurts from my neck to my bum. I do not know what I did in my sleep last night but it feels as if I went ten rounds of bare-knuckle fighting with Mike Tyson, then climbed the south face of Everest and capped the night off by swimming the English Channel. How can you hurt so much when all you have done is sleep. I will take some more Panadol Osteo in a few minutes. The downside is that Panadol Osteo acts as a sleeping tablet and put me to sleep.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> How do we get rid of Hoonan and something666 - or whatever their stupid names are? The pictures are not so ething I want to see and their mental health is obviously down the tubes.


You don't have to open every post, and you can ignore as well.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Briegeen said:


> Have you tried Turmeric? It is available here in powder form -supermarkets & Indian shops. Root from Indian shops + some supermarkets & lastly capsules from Health Store. Since last June I have been taking the powder in cooking 5 of 7 days. Now using the root. It seems to calm the inflammation in my old body.


I must try that. Turmeric is added to Indian curries, is it hot or spiced? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

turmeric is not hot at all at least none that I have used has been. Just a different spice. If you have had curry, you have eaten turmeric along with the other spices. Yummy


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Just checked out Haroon and all I can say is someone has way to much time on their hands to be posting this stuff on a knitting and crochet group. I think they need to get a life..... I am going to ignore them and hope they will get bored of little responses and move on ... I still love KP group ...


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I've never seen anything from either of them.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> I'm sorry...NUTCASES?!!! Are you one or just some of us you don't even know? Not necessary!! Just skip over, like I do with any post on socks, because I am just not interested in making socks. Ignore and it will go away...if not..keep ignoring.


Maybe you don't mind opening a new user post that says Hi, and seeing a penis, but I do. Yes, I called them nut cases. In your eyes, maybe that makes me one- don't really care.


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Sad that the only way they can get attention is by shocking us. Ignoring is best. Like 12 year olds with bad behavior.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I know I have a great group of friends here, I was just being a cheeky child. It is great to enjoy the company of so many talented women. I do not know why but today I am in a lot of pain. My spine hurts from my neck to my bum. I do not know what I did in my sleep last night but it feels as if I went ten rounds of bare-knuckle fighting with Mike Tyson, then climbed the south face of Everest and capped the night off by swimming the English Channel. How can you hurt so much when all you have done is sleep. I will take some more Panadol Osteo in a few minutes. The downside is that Panadol Osteo acts as a sleeping tablet and put me to sleep.


I hope you are able to find painfree rest today. May you find peace.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alekie said:


> How does one put someone on their ignore list?
> Thanks,


Click on user name. Showing their profile.

third (?) line. Add to ignore list.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Davena said:


> Just checked out Haroon and all I can say is someone has way to much time on their hands to be posting this stuff on a knitting and crochet group. I think they need to get a life..... I am going to ignore them and hope they will get bored of little responses and move on ... I still love KP group ...


I love this group also. Hate to leave it. I am going to hang around for a bit longer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Go to bottom of this page or any digest:

Contact us

List Admin email address and snail mail address

Then us it.


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Thought this site was for knitting & crocheting. Really getting tired of all the other stuff. Here for help or advise. Don't read the garbage if you don't like it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> Maybe you don't mind opening a new user post that says Hi, and seeing a penis, but I do. Yes, I called them nut cases. In your eyes, maybe that makes me one- don't really care.


Oh! So that was what that was. It has been awhile....


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh! So that was what that was. It has been awhile....


Hahaha!!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

The problem with putting them on ignore they can resign up with new emails and names so I am not sure anything can be done unless there is a way admin can block their ip address and if that is not possible then there is just nothing that can be done... there will always be this kind of people we must turn the other cheek and ignore them as best we can.
Tonda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Oh! So that was what that was. It has been awhile....


. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

margsw said:


> I am really sorry to see what is happening to this site. In the last two years I have learned so much. I started knitting again after many years to knit for my grandchildren. I have not posted a lot as I feel others here know so much more than I do but I read it often. I am confused that there are two new groups on ravelry. Is there a difference? Will they both have the same content? Are members here joining both?


Two different groups. Some crossover of members. Topics will depend on who's posting what. The best part is that the admin and moderators will be swift to boot off objectionable members. 
Take a look and decide for yourself which is a better 'fit' for you, or join both! For now, I've joined both, while still hanging on here. I look upon the Ravelry groups as a lifeline, in the event KP just isn't there one fine morning.

The Attic: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic

knitting and crocheting paradise: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise

I'm certain there will be the same quality of yarny help and inspiration on both.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eikeat said:


> Joining a new group on Ravelry does not, in my case, mean I am leaving KPs.


. :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean for the update.
> My problem is I don't get an e-mail when I comment on a message - is this happening to anyone else?


I cancelled reception of e-mails from KP years ago. Instead, I put two links in my favourites bar. One is for Watched Topics - Unread, and the other is for Newest Topics - Unread. Between them, I get my fill of KP.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Another educational discussion!


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I have never seen these people


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sheltielady said:


> I have never seen these people


Count yourself lucky!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> No it is not a sad time if we don't let be! How about dropping this subject? That would be best.


No! we need to be updated so "dropping this subject" would be putting your head in the sand. There are people who haven't yet heard about what's going on and need to know that this site is NOT a prono site of any kind--that we are people from all of the world who share interests and are learning new things everyday--we are a crafts culture that is growing every day and I love this group, even those who may disagree once in a while.

Thank you to all who keep this warning going.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Are people able to see if they have been added to an Ignore List? If so, could work as a disincentive.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

dino0726 said:


> I just added Haroon to my ignore list. Even though I'd not seen her (his / it's) posts previously, I searched to see what you guys were talking about. It's true porn.


I did the same, if everyone does the same....no-one will see anything to get upset about and hopefully they vanish or admin removes then


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Two different groups. Some crossover of members. Topics will depend on who's posting what. The best part is that the admin and moderators will be swift to boot off objectionable members.
> Take a look and decide for yourself which is a better 'fit' for you, or join both! For now, I've joined both, while still hanging on here. I look upon the Ravelry groups as a lifeline, in the event KP just isn't there one fine morning.
> 
> The Attic: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic
> ...


Thank you, I have joined both....I get a lot out of this group and would miss all the interaction greatly


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

no1girl said:


> I do not think it is kids...........just another mentally ill adult.


I tend to agree. Sometimes "Ignore" is a good option regardless of who is doing it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rainie said:


> Those 2 names are not on the users list. Must have been removed.


That's strange. They're still on the user list on my computer.

EDIT: I see why. Your versions of the names are incorrect. I'm not going to post corrections.....


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, now I see it and have ignored them.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

no1girl said:


> I have not seen them for 24 hours..................... "something 666" you realise that 666 is Satan's number?


Oh Lord have mercy, we are under Satanic attack! I am sooooo scared!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

alekie said:


> Thanks, now I see it and have ignored them.


I just saw another post (few minutes ago) from the one with 666 in the name so added to my ignore list


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

SQM said:


> Oh! So that was what that was. It has been awhile....


????????????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Are people able to see if they have been added to an Ignore List? If so, could work as a disincentive.


You can see who you have on _your_ ignore list, but there's no way to know who has you on _their_ ignore list. The only way to find out is to attempt to post on a topic begun by the person who has you on ignore or to click on that person's name/avatar, where you will immediately see a notice that you're on that user's ignore list.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe somewhere along the line, I didn't catch what's going on with the Admins. Is KnittingParadise being disbanded beginning with the Admins? I, for one, would volunteer to be an Admin if for no other reason than to remove the people promoting porn.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

It’s not kids. It’s very sick adults who think this is hilarious. We need some admins.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dino0726 said:


> Maybe somewhere along the line, I didn't catch what's going on with the Admins. Is KnittingParadise being disbanded beginning with the Admins? I, for one, would volunteer to be an Admin if for no other reason than to remove the people promoting porn.


No one seems to know for sure. All that *is* certain is that Admin hasn't replied to PMs since shortly after the Christmas holidays, nor has he paid any attention to reports of misplaced posts, poor behaviour, or the abominable porn promoters.

I _believe_ it was owned and operated by a single man. I haven't any clue as to why Admin isn't administering. Dead? Jailed? Sold the company? Sick with the flu? Anyone's guess is as good as mine.

I don't believe it's possible to volunteer to take over the tasks of the forum's Admin; would that it were!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No one seems to know for sure. All that *is* certain is that Admin hasn't replied to PMs since shortly after the Christmas holidays, nor has he paid any attention to reports of misplaced posts, poor behaviour, or the abominable porn promoters.
> 
> I _believe_ it was owned and operated by a single man. I haven't any clue as to why Admin isn't administering. Dead? Jailed? Sold the company? Sick with the flu? Anyone's guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I don't believe it's possible to volunteer to take over the tasks of the forum's Admin; would that it were!


I belong to other forums, on one of which I'm a moderator of a small section. The first step would be to get hold of the admin, which sadly doesn't seem to be happening. Moderators generally can delete posts, etc.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Linda6885 said:


> Don't validate their posts. Don't reply. Put them on your ignore list. I haven't seen anything yet.


Please.............how to put someone on "IGNORE LIST"

IGNORE my post, I found it under "help" :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Haroon is also on as Haroon Act II.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lainey_h said:


> I belong to other forums, on one of which I'm a moderator of a small section. The first step would be to get hold of the admin, which sadly doesn't seem to be happening. Moderators generally can delete posts, etc.


Sadly, KP's Admin runs (ran?) a one-man show; he never named/hired any moderators. Hence the current problems.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

What is a haroon?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> What is a haroon?


It's a brand-new KPer whose posts you might _not_ want to look at ... unless you like porn.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

pemil said:


> Haroon is also on as Haroon Act II.


Thanks for the warning


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel very sad that this forum seems to be imploding. I have gained a lot of knowledge and had many MANY hours of fun reading peoples posts.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> What is a haroon?


Aaron Haroon Rashid is an award-winning British born Pakistani musician, singer, music producer, composer, director and social activist born in London, UK to a New Zealand mother and Pakistani father. He has sold millions of singles and albums worldwide and has performed at large venues such as the Wembley Arena.

Also

Haroon
•	Haroon (singer), a Pakistani pop singer
•	Haroun (rapper), a French rapper in Scred Connexion
•	Haroon Khan, British boxer
•	Haroon Rahim, Pakistani former tennis player
•	Haroon Rasheed, a former Pakistani cricketer
•	Haroon Rashid Aswat, a British terrorist

apparently there are many people on facebook with the username 'Haroon' but I am not going to check them out.

Perhaps our Haroon is the last one the list, Haroon Rashid Aswat, a British terrorist


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

pemil said:


> Haroon is also on as Haroon Act II.


Thanks I'll put that name on ignore too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't believe Admin is a volunteer position.



dino0726 said:


> Maybe somewhere along the line, I didn't catch what's going on with the Admins. Is KnittingParadise being disbanded beginning with the Admins? I, for one, would volunteer to be an Admin if for no other reason than to remove the people promoting porn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No one seems to know for sure. All that *is* certain is that Admin hasn't replied to PMs since shortly after the Christmas holidays, nor has he paid any attention to reports of misplaced posts, poor behaviour, or the abominable porn promoters.
> 
> I _believe_ it was owned and operated by a single man. I haven't any clue as to why Admin isn't administering. Dead? Jailed? Sold the company? Sick with the flu? Anyone's guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I don't believe it's possible to volunteer to take over the tasks of the forum's Admin; would that it were!


I think you're right JJ. Admin is ownership position making money. It won't be given away.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

But he could at least get himself a trusted team of volunteer modators with limited adim powers to remove spam. This is how most forums work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> But he could at least get himself a trusted team of volunteer moderators with limited admin powers to remove spam. This is how most forums work.


He did ... sort of. He introduced the report buttons - in essence naming every user a monitor to flag possible problems for him to look into. However, that only works *IF* he's paying attention to the site; he seems not to be doing his share of the job.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> Dont look at posts that annoy you!


Thats what i do.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

That's what I actually meant is that I'd volunteer to be a moderator -- anyone with enough power to oust these porn jerks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dino0726 said:


> That's what I actually meant is that I'd volunteer to be a moderator -- anyone with enough power to oust these porn jerks.


HOW? Since Admin's not answering PMs for about a month, how might you volunteer?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

justinjared said:


> Thats what i do.


Well, I won't be opening anymore Hi, I'm new posts; I already got more of an eyeful than I wanted.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

pemil said:


> Haroon is also on as Haroon Act II.


Oh, no.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I posted these two names, because I think everyone should know what these fools are doing. To those of you who said’ Just don’t look at their topics, thst’s what I do- ‘ that’s great if you are aware of the crap they post. But, if you think they are a new user and you’re looking at their first post to welcome them, you get to look at porn pictures. So, Now you know not to look at their stuff because I posted their names. Unless you want to have a look, then go ahead.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

vikicooks said:


> I posted these two names, because I think everyone should know what these fools are doing. To those of you who said' Just don't look at their topics, thst's what I do- ' that's great if you are aware of the crap they post. But, if you think they are a new user and you're looking at their first post to welcome them, you get to look at porn pictures. So, Now you know not to look at their stuff because I posted their names. Unless you want to have a look, then go ahead.


Thanks for doing this vicki. It seems that we are now required to do Admin's job for him/them.
If the site has been sold then the new owners will get an unwelcome surprise if the site goes down from inattention. I hope this will not be the case because I love it here, in spite of all the nasties.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> HOW? Since Admin's not answering PMs for about a month, how might you volunteer?


I'm just saying I would -- if it were possible. It was just a dream and something that's not likely to become a reality.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

They are surely mentally ill with nothing to do. Where do you think all these mentally disturbed killer kids come from??


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> Aaron Haroon Rashid is an award-winning British born Pakistani musician, singer, music producer, composer, director and social activist born in London, UK to a New Zealand mother and Pakistani father. He has sold millions of singles and albums worldwide and has performed at large venues such as the Wembley Arena.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


I think it's just a name that the rather sick individual being discussed selected for his/her own purposes.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think you're right JJ. Admin is ownership position making money. It won't be given away.


Having moderators would help oversee what's going on here. Generally not paid positions.


----------

